# Skirting to Architrave



## Jay James (2 Feb 2010)

Hello there,

Just wondering if someone could give me a bit of advice please, I'm putting new skirting board which is Ogee shaped, in my living room and have come across a problem.

Excuse the drawing, (I've lost my camera cable)







Do I cut the architrave and take the skirting right to the door frame? 

Do I take the skirting to the architrave and put a chamfer on the skirting to allow for the 8mm difference?

Or non of the above.

I'm stuck, I've been thinking about what to do, I could do with a fresh set eyes.

Any help or advice would be greatfully appreciated.

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Karl (2 Feb 2010)

Jay James":kb4rmjad said:


> Do I take the skirting to the architrave and put a chamfer on the skirting to allow for the 8mm difference?



That is what I would do. 

Or you could put a square block at the corner, which is thicker than the skirting, and butt the architrave and skirting upto the block. There is probably a technical name for the block, but I don't know it.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Max Power (2 Feb 2010)

Cant you change the architrave as well , the traditional style skirting is never going to look quite right with that style of architrave, or alternatively get skirting that matches the architrave. Putting a chamfer on the end of the skirting would be one solution, or you could cut the architrave at the height of the skirting and fit a rectangular block the width of the architrave and the thickness of the skirting which will bring all the elements together. Hope this makes sense


----------



## Chems (2 Feb 2010)

How about an extra bit of trim on the door frame to pad it out? I take it you will be repainting it all or such so it could be blended in?


----------



## Mr Ed (2 Feb 2010)

Karl":28jse99z said:


> Jay James":28jse99z said:
> 
> 
> > Do I take the skirting to the architrave and put a chamfer on the skirting to allow for the 8mm difference?
> ...



They are known as skirting blocks and are specifically intended to regulate any deviations between skirting and architrave, so the ideal thing here. Some people do them just for the look of them.

Ed


----------



## Karl (2 Feb 2010)

Mr Ed":2cquv09m said:


> They are known as skirting blocks



Well I could have had a guess at that :lol: 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Jay James (2 Feb 2010)

Wow!

Thanks for the replies chaps. I never thought about doing skirting blocks. Sorted. That's what I shall do.

Many Thanks again. Always good to get a fresh set of eyes/ideas.

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Mr Ed (2 Feb 2010)

Make the block slightly thicker than the skirting so you get a neat shoulder where one meets the other.

Ed


----------



## sometimewoodworker (2 Feb 2010)

Jay James":3tua15jj said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Just wondering if someone could give me a bit of advice please, I'm putting new skirting board which is Ogee shaped, in my living room and have come across a problem.
> 
> ...


The common US practice of making a 45 degree miter return and snipping the bottom part to fit the architrave looks very good to me.

"You are going to want to cut a 22.5 degree bevel on the end of the skirting board and glue another piece of skirting board cut with a 22.5 degree bevel going the opposite way. On this piece you will also want a 45 degree bevel going the opposite way of the the 22.5 bevel. Both bevels on this piece need to meet at the short point on the back. This way when you glue it to the other skirting board it will look as though the skirting board just turns back into the wall at a 45 degree angle. 

Once you do this you will want to measure the thickness of the architrave on the edge that is going to meet up with the skirting board. Once you have this thickness you can cut the bevel of the skirting board to match that thickness. That way it will look like the skirting board just bevels down and into the edge of the architrave."


----------



## superunknown (2 Feb 2010)

Go for plinth blocks as already mentioned, looks smart and solves your problem. I feel anything else just looks like your trying to get over a mistake. I am in the process of doing this myself.


----------



## SNight (2 Feb 2010)

I would also use plinth blocks. They actually look a lot better using them anyway.


----------



## CHJ (2 Feb 2010)

This is how I've always got over the problem. (didn't know there was a name for them)


----------



## Jay James (2 Feb 2010)

Again, thanks for the replies. Plinth blocks all cut and ready for undercoat.

I shall post a picture when finished.

Cheers
Jay


----------



## RogerS (2 Feb 2010)

Is it me but I think that this looks right






but this looks wrong


----------



## Mr Ed (2 Feb 2010)

Well I guess its a matter of opinion, but personally I would do them square as in the first picture.

Ed


----------

